# console resolution von vmware player



## buenyamin (Nov 19, 2021)

How can I increase the screen resolution from 640x480 on FreeBSD 13 on vmware player?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 20, 2021)

UEFI boot?


----------



## a6h (Nov 20, 2021)

This is what I used to do (CLI-only):

/boot/loader.conf

```
kern.vty=sc
```

Get a list of supported modes
`# vidcontrol -i mode`

Output:

```
MODE_ABC
.
.
.
MODE_XYZ
```

Check them all, one by one:
`# vidcontrol MODE_XYZ`

Select one, and set it in the /etc/rc.conf

/etc/rc.conf

```
allscreens_flags="MODE_XYZ"
```


----------

